# jammer



## Chazzwozzer

Hi,

While we were talking about time passing so quickly that we can't get things done on time, my Dutch friend used this word, _jammer_.

Is jammer a little bit cynical? How do you exactly pronounce it? Are there any synonymous words?

Groetjes,
Ekin


----------



## Abu Bishr

In Afrikaans it means something like "Sorry" (while feeling a little dejected at the same time) and is pronounced like "yummer" in English with the "r" obviously more accentuated.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Chazzwozzer said:


> While we were talking about time passing so quickly that we can't get things done on time, my Dutch friend used this word, _jammer_.
> Is jammer a little bit cynical? How do you exactly pronounce it? Are there any synonymous words?


 
As such, the word 'jammer' isn't necessarily cynical (the same way as English '(it's a) pity'). It can be used in a cynical way, but that depends on the context, the intonation, the timing, the facial expresion etc. of the speaker. 

In this context, the words 'spijtig' and 'helaas' can be used.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## sanspacey

it's like "shame" an expression of regret.


----------



## Hummermeister

It might be as our word in German "Jammer", "jämmerlich", "Gejammer"(Geheul) etc.

"Dat/Dit is jammer!" = Das ist zu bejammern, das ist schade


----------



## Red Arrow

It would be written "yamer" in Turkish, except that the letter 'e' is reduced to a schwa like in the English words ov*e*n, mount*ai*n, Lond*o*n, etc.

IPA /jɑmər/


----------



## Hummermeister

I have studied also in Germany a bit Turkish language, and I think you mean "yagmur" = rain, yes? Maybe I have wrong understood.


----------

